# Lftt opening day gents!!!!



## polkmarine (Sep 14, 2013)

Im sitting bout 25 ft up on an oak strip in polk county waiting for daylight. Yall be safe, put your harness On and good luck! Lets get this Ga season started off right!!!


----------



## Corey J (Sep 14, 2013)

Im here in Canton waiting on big boy! 54 degrees here!!! Wow! Good luck y'all!


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 14, 2013)

Got a few folks in the club that just got here. Been in the tree since 6:15. As all the guys were making a bunch of noise I had something walk up behind me. Not sure what it was either deer or yotes. Sittin on my food plot hoping something gets hungry soon. Good luck everyone


----------



## Thunderchicken (Sep 14, 2013)

In Thomas County waiting and watching for this beautiful day to unfold. Headed to Bass Pro in Tallahassee later and the to watch my Noles home opener at 3:30!!  Happy Hunting


----------



## drawedback (Sep 14, 2013)

Checking in from Elbert County, took me a little while to get settled in, but the thermacell is burning, release strapped up, and arrow is knocked. We are red2go


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 14, 2013)

20ft  up in Upson county.  nice hard wood bottom hopeing slick head walks by shortly.  my boys have a game at 1015 hopeing I can pop one early enough to get back for that.


----------



## sadler5817 (Sep 14, 2013)

Here in twiggs listening to the woods come alive. Perfect wind and a decent temp. Hoping to get lucky!


----------



## Buckshot88 (Sep 14, 2013)

I got squirrels barking to my left. Maybe something is coming.


----------



## hunter84 (Sep 14, 2013)

Cherokee county checking in great morning,good luck everyone and be safe.


----------



## M80 (Sep 14, 2013)

Here in Paulding Co., not a single skeeter yet. I've got the thermacell on stand by though. Not put a trail cam of been in the woods. Hunting blind, but I've also scouted these woods for 22 years. Good luck everyone


----------



## ronmac13 (Sep 14, 2013)

Sitting on a food plot in Richmond county hoping one walks out.  Been listening to someone rev a car sice 0600


----------



## alan (Sep 14, 2013)

Here in Cobb watching a dog chase the deer around!


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 14, 2013)

Evans Co checking in.  I'm amazed at how awesome the temperature is this morn!  All I hear is the brook behind me and shotguns going off in the distance from a bird shoot.


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 14, 2013)

As is my tradition I got settled and within 30 seconds of sitting down had a deer at 25 yards.....in the pitch dark. 

Of course I haven't seen anything since daylight. Hoping she will come on back through in a little while. But doubt. Was likely heading to bed. 

Nice and cool. Hopefully some more action will pick up here in Newton co.


----------



## jigman29 (Sep 14, 2013)

in the tree here in deepstep. had a coyote come through at first light nothing since. good luck and be safe everyone 


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## sportsman94 (Sep 14, 2013)

Im sitting in warner robins and Had a collared bear try to climb in the stand with me. Hopefully some deer will start moving


----------



## preston h (Sep 14, 2013)

Here In Bartow in a 18 foot ladder stand nothing yet but it feels good this morning.


----------



## RossVegas (Sep 14, 2013)

Whitfield county checking in. Deer:30 has come. Been waiting all year. Although I didn't make it into my stand till deer:45 (6:45). The forest is coming alive. If anyone has ever experienced it, don't understand how they could ever doubt the existence of God. It is amazing to see God's creations coming awake. God bless and everyone enjoy this wonderful day the one and only God has brought is.   And everyone be safe


----------



## Grey Man (Sep 14, 2013)

Sounds like the hunters are out but the deer have gone somewhere else!


----------



## Corey J (Sep 14, 2013)

Dang it! Got hogs moving in!


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 14, 2013)

Newton county hard woods,

Seen 1 47yds eased up the hill away from me. Only chasing bone at the moment.

My teammate has 3 does under him and around him but he too is chasing bone.


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Sep 14, 2013)

Nothing but gobbles so far but it feels good!


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Sep 14, 2013)

Been in the stand in Wilkes co since 6. Got a nick buck on camera here. Hope he's moving this AM


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 14, 2013)

Sounds like I have turkeys coming for breakfast... No deer yet here in Washington Co.


----------



## MCNASTY (Sep 14, 2013)

Live action from Jeff Davis County   Just witnessed an owl and crow gang fight


----------



## Buck Dropper (Sep 14, 2013)

Two big does just came within 5 yards. I couldn't get my bow up. They were staring right at my blind. Got downwind of me & smelled me. Blew & then ran off about 100 yards.


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 14, 2013)

Only one solution.... Choot em!!!


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 14, 2013)

Couldn't make it to my club this weekend so I'm live from Cobb county for the opener. Beautiful cool morning and I'm happy to be out and not sweating. Waiting on a suburban swamp donkey. Lots of sign!


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 14, 2013)

LOTS of acorns already dropping.


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 14, 2013)

Just for JT. 

Nectar on the coolest opener I can recall recently. Great morn in the woods. 

Now where did I put that doe?  I know I left her here somewhere.


----------



## critterslayer (Sep 14, 2013)

Checking in union county! Cool, beautiful morning unlike last years opener. Nothing so far.


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Sep 14, 2013)

Filmed 2 with video cam but no shot hoping for a movie star soon


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Sep 14, 2013)

Sitting here in butts county  in the deer blind listening to the geese come in to the pond wish they were coming in like this last Saturday good luck all


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 14, 2013)

Very cool morning.   The squirrels are driving me batty though.


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 14, 2013)

Im on a dove hunt. Glad to see yall out there trying to stick one. Man it is a beautiful morning. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## masonbell1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Dirty south bowhunters checking in Douglas county.


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Checking in from north Fulton! Couldn't ask for a better morning, nothing so far but best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## Payton Everett (Sep 14, 2013)

Nothing moving yet this AM in Taylor County. Hopefully the will start moving soon


----------



## tackdriver (Sep 14, 2013)

Hancock county  hardwood ridge backd up to soybeans seen 4 does so far waiting on a bigone still early


----------



## undertaker84 (Sep 14, 2013)

No preseason scouting. Last years honey hole is underwater. Finally found some high ground. Seen 6 does. Full draw on a single doe and low and behold a mama doe and baby come up and mama charges the single. I have never seen such. Sitting tight with muscadines and small acorns underneath. It is a good day to yield a bow.


----------



## Mountaineerfan (Sep 14, 2013)

sportsman94 said:


> Im sitting in warner robins and Had a collared bear try to climb in the stand with me. Hopefully some deer will start moving



 Yikes!


----------



## hhcryan (Sep 14, 2013)

Checking in from pike one fawn so far sitting in a strip of hard woods between clear cut and thick pines glad the seasons here!!!!


----------



## Tracker1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Newton county, hardwood / clear cut edge. Nothing yet but it's early and the temp is wonderful! Doves must be good this morning, sounds like a battle field out there!


----------



## Jason Stringer (Sep 14, 2013)

Sitting high up in Polk co my 15 yr old son just text me said he made a pass through on a doe. First bowhunt ever gonna give it a few and go find her.


----------



## geo12hunter (Sep 14, 2013)

Walked up on big boar in the dark but no deer yet


----------



## HAWGDADDYY (Sep 14, 2013)

Sittin up a nice henry co sweetgum watching a field to my left and a hardwood bottom to my right


----------



## M80 (Sep 14, 2013)

Jason Stringer said:


> Sitting high up in Polk co my 15 yr old son just text me said he made a pass through on a doe. First bowhunt ever gonna give it a few and go find her.



I bet your fired up


----------



## Mountaineerfan (Sep 14, 2013)

Hunting a new place in Cherokee from the ground. As I walked in T 6:30, had one start blowing at me. Other than that, nothing! Good Luck!


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 14, 2013)

Jason Stringer said:


> Sitting high up in Polk co my 15 yr old son just text me said he made a pass through on a doe. First bowhunt ever gonna give it a few and go find her.



Man that's awesome right there!  Couldn't ask for a better first kill report of the day!


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 14, 2013)

Still nothing in Cobb. Even the squirrels don't seem to be moving. Lol. Still nice and cool though.


----------



## DanielHunter (Sep 14, 2013)

Seen one little buck, got some good video. Just waiting on one deer though....

But who knows I may just go ahead and bust me a doe...


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 14, 2013)

Jason Stringer said:


> Sitting high up in Polk co my 15 yr old son just text me said he made a pass through on a doe. First bowhunt ever gonna give it a few and go find her.



Congratulations to the young man!


----------



## sutton1 (Sep 14, 2013)

http://
	
so far nothing but my best morning with my best hunting partner in Walton


----------



## olddawg89 (Sep 14, 2013)

Big doe down Gwinnett @ 7:36 thank you Jesus!


----------



## mossyoakhunt (Sep 14, 2013)

Nothing yet here in Newton. At least I'm not sweating.


----------



## AJonesy27 (Sep 14, 2013)

Checking in from Cobb county. Beautiful weather but no deer yet. Fingers crossed!


----------



## FalconsFan (Sep 14, 2013)

Just got a pass thru and decent blood on a big sow in Houston county.  Now the agonizing wait. Don't think she went too far.


----------



## supernube (Sep 14, 2013)

Passed on a doe out on a stroll with her two fawns.  Hunting bone til the freezer is empty.


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 14, 2013)

I just took a shot at a doe and missed. She Took a hard last second turn and bolted. Arrow went right under her. She ran 50 yards stopped and blew at me about 10 times so I think my hunt might be over. Not the way I had hoped to start the season.


----------



## bjgrant1967 (Sep 14, 2013)

In Gwinnett, just let 4 does walk by at 10 yards


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Sep 14, 2013)

Forsyth County nothing so far


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 14, 2013)

nothing so far in Upson. I think the wind is swirling and going into my predicted being area.


----------



## BlackBore (Sep 14, 2013)

ronmac13 said:


> Sitting on a food plot in Richmond county hoping one walks out.  Been listening to someone rev a car sice 0600



Don't feel bad, I'm dealing with dove hunters hollering back and forth.


----------



## 4x4 (Sep 14, 2013)

No live action yet in Clarke County, kinda windy...


----------



## Tracker1 (Sep 14, 2013)

4 small bucks just left


----------



## L204622 (Sep 14, 2013)

Nothing in dodge yet seen 4 drivin to property great day tho


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 14, 2013)

Jason Stringer said:


> Sitting high up in Polk co my 15 yr old son just text me said he made a pass through on a doe. First bowhunt ever gonna give it a few and go find her.



  I hope he smoked her!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 14, 2013)

Newton cty here as well. Hardwood bottom.  Nothing so far but man...what a beautiful morning.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Sep 14, 2013)

hard at work in Rockdale. Good luck boys and girls.


----------



## hoyt85 (Sep 14, 2013)

checking from south Fulton this morning. had a fawn move thru at first but nothing since. picture perfect morning tho! now where are the deer!?


----------



## ChickInATree (Sep 14, 2013)

Jason Stringer said:


> Sitting high up in Polk co my 15 yr old son just text me said he made a pass through on a doe. First bowhunt ever gonna give it a few and go find her.



Woo hoo! Good for him! Go get her!


----------



## BuckinFish (Sep 14, 2013)

Jealous of all you guys! Good luck and keep me posted!


----------



## deerhunter1636 (Sep 14, 2013)

Beautiful cool morning but all quiet in north Forsyth!


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 14, 2013)

Just whitnessed.   Squirrel running along tree limb.  Goes to jump from one tree to another.  Part of tree limb breaks.  Squirrel falls 30+ food flat on its face.  Jumps up in the air probably 6-8 foot 3 times and high tails it through the woods and climbs a tree.  Just sitting on a branch maybe 25 yds from me with this.... What the flub just happened look.


----------



## L204622 (Sep 14, 2013)

Just had a spike move through 35 yards out


----------



## Tracker1 (Sep 14, 2013)

timothyroland said:


> nothing so far in Upson. I think the wind is swirling and going into my predicted being area.



Yeah, to be a NE wind it sure has a lot of S in it!!


----------



## DSGB (Sep 14, 2013)

On a slope between a ridge and big creek bottom at Blanton Creek. Nothing but squirrels so far but the weather is great! Dove hunters been banging away over at the field.


----------



## sgrantham (Sep 14, 2013)

In my honey hole here in horse creek wma in telfair county, nothing so far, but man it feels good in the tree. Just thanking the good Lord I'm able to be here again. Congratulations to everyone who's gotten one so far and good luck to the rest of us!


_Posted from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## DuckArrow (Sep 14, 2013)

Maiden Voyage for this one. So far nothing, but the day is young.


----------



## DuckArrow (Sep 14, 2013)

Tracker1 said:


> Yeah, to be a NE wind it sure has a lot of S in it!!



X2!  not real thrilled with it myself.


----------



## GAGE (Sep 14, 2013)

Jason Stringer said:


> Sitting high up in Polk co my 15 yr old son just text me said he made a pass through on a doe. First bowhunt ever gonna give it a few and go find her.



That is fantastic, congrats!


----------



## preston h (Sep 14, 2013)

Just got a text we have blood in Bartow


----------



## masonbell1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Nothing yet. This wind is swirling bad


----------



## TattooedBowHunter (Sep 14, 2013)

In South Fulton. Nothing yet but it sounds like the squirrels here are training for a UFC fight


----------



## gcs (Sep 14, 2013)

Sitting high up in a redoak above the Etowah river in lumpkin co. Not seen any deer yet, but I have seen a bear cub and a flock of turkeys.


----------



## Corey J (Sep 14, 2013)

They know we're here boys!


----------



## AParker511 (Sep 14, 2013)

Saw two does but two many limbs for a shot.


----------



## Reddog1966 (Sep 14, 2013)

Newton cty. So far have seen a spotted fawn, doe, spike and big ol beaver. No shots yet. Headed down to jasper cty this evening. Good luck all!!!!


----------



## Luvntheoutdors (Sep 14, 2013)

Jason Stringer said:


> Sitting high up inPolk co my 15 yr old son just text me said he made a pass through on a doe. First bowhunt ever gonna give it a few and go find her.



Good deal! Good luck on finding that doe.


----------



## Corey J (Sep 14, 2013)

Gamikatsu said:


> Just whitnessed.   Squirrel running along tree limb.  Goes to jump from one tree to another.  Part of tree limb breaks.  Squirrel falls 30+ food flat on its face.  Jumps up in the air probably 6-8 foot 3 times and high tails it through the woods and climbs a tree.  Just sitting on a branch maybe 25 yds from me with this.... What the flub just happened look.



I just saw one fall straight out the tree too! Now that's funny! Lol


----------



## South Man (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice cool morning...any luck???


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 14, 2013)

Tracker1 said:


> Yeah, to be a NE wind it sure has a lot of S in it!!



 if it keeps up up I'm coming down and going to a ball game.


----------



## South Man (Sep 14, 2013)

BuckinFish said:


> Jealous of all you guys! Good luck and keep me posted!



Yep I feel your pain! lol


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 14, 2013)

Huntinfool said:


> Just for JT.
> 
> Nectar on the coolest opener I can recall recently. Great morn in the woods.



thats my boy!



Jason Stringer said:


> Sitting high up in Polk co my 15 yr old son just text me said he made a pass through on a doe. First bowhunt ever gonna give it a few and go find her.


Hope yall find her! congrats to him!




olddawg89 said:


> Big doe down Gwinnett @ 7:36 thank you Jesus!



sweetness!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 14, 2013)

yall keep the updates coming and be careful


----------



## undertaker84 (Sep 14, 2013)

Wind is swirling. No deer since around 730 in Jenkins co. No mosquitoes either. Anyone else. Also, the bucks seen, did they have velvet or where they horn


----------



## mwood1985 (Sep 14, 2013)

down in Wheeler county , Glenwood Ga checking in. 5 does so far out of range and a buck snuck through early. Bow season 2013 is starting off good


----------



## M80 (Sep 14, 2013)

Nothing here. Won't be long and I'm climbing down


----------



## Aaron2627 (Sep 14, 2013)

Took and missed my first shot today...   saw 3 does, 2 fawns and a 4pt buck. But couldn't seal the deal. I'll be back this evening.


----------



## RossVegas (Sep 14, 2013)

Let 2 small does walk in Whitfield county.


----------



## masonbell1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Had 3 does come by about 10:15 stayed at about 60 yds. Gonna give it another 20 moms and get a biscuit


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Sep 14, 2013)

Just checked camera(I did not sit this morn) doe and fawn there this morn. Would not have shot them.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us                                  15 yards from blind.


----------



## ronmac13 (Sep 14, 2013)

Got down at 1030, saw nothing but two birds.


----------



## cr00241 (Sep 14, 2013)

Doe and Fawn at 20-25 yards for a little bit. Fawn was running around in huge circles then would jump on her momma's back and then bite at her and then run around again. It was fun to watch. Pic is kinda of hard to see, zoom was acting crazy on the phone.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 14, 2013)

Cool pic.  Was probably funny to watch.


----------



## gahunter12 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm out. Saw a spike, and 6 does. Tried to pull back on a doe, but got busted. The others never blew, but just left in a hurry. Stuck a pig at 8:30, but got him a little far back when he scooted forward. I tracked him to a road bed on the other property, and lost him. Dang those suckers move quick!


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 14, 2013)

I saw two, 70 yards downwind of me, they were nervous and didn't come any closer.  This wind isn't good for me.  Hopefully it lays down this afternoon.  Been much better afternoon feeding this week that I've seen.


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 14, 2013)

Yahtzee


----------



## Grey Man (Sep 14, 2013)

Looks good, Big Foot!

Now when is somebody gonna post a pic of a dead deer???


----------



## Alan in GA (Sep 14, 2013)

*Cobb County.....*

For whatever reason I was slow to get going this year. Thankfully a friend came over with his bow LAST WEEK and THAT got me to unhang the PSE X FORCE HF6 from the ceiling hook and shoot. Bow is still in time, shoots dead on and a couple dozen shots [arrows] and a cold beer seemed to 'bring on the fever'.
Sooooo, I got up at 4:50am this morning, 10 minutes before the alarm and got to the field I hunt. 
Yes, always glad that I DID get up and get lazy self into the woods.
What happens with me is I don't feel as "prepared" as I think I should. What I seem to forget each year is that it TAKES the first hunt to get my "hunt ready instincts" going!
Anyway, I'm full bore now and ready for some late food plot planting and a 2nd and possibly 3rd stand placement!
Tried early this morning to post a LFTT post but server was down.
Nothing sighted, but still a cool beautiful morning, and a GREAT START!


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 14, 2013)

Grey Man said:


> Looks good, Big Foot!
> 
> Now when is somebody gonna post a pic of a dead deer???




Saw the 1st deer at 8 am - big fat doe.

15minutes later 3 more doe on ridge line across from me.   They come into meadow going away, think about a shot there but it's pushing my limit, decide to see if they turn back to me.

They do, 

Inside of 35 the doe I'm on stops, looks straight up at me - the 30 second standoff happens, she puts her head back down and I draw.  

2 more steps and the Rage double lunged her, she mule kicked and tried for the creek.  She made it, but she was crashing dead on arrival...

The other two bolted - was hoping to feel some more freezers.  Great am, weather was perfect in Hall County.


----------



## sman (Sep 14, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## BigBrett (Sep 14, 2013)

drawed goose egg in hancock this am. fixin to head back and hunt another area.


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 14, 2013)

Congrats on the opening day doe!  I'm thinking more femoral artery than double lung, but whichever, it got the job done.  Congrats!!


----------



## Grey Man (Sep 14, 2013)

Now THAT'S what I was talking about!!! Nice!!!


----------



## flopper (Sep 14, 2013)

Just got my lock on up in Cherokee. .. sweating bad. Rabbits everywhere.


----------



## HAWGDADDYY (Sep 14, 2013)

got er done in henry county this morning !


----------



## gahunter12 (Sep 14, 2013)

Good luck this afternoon fellas! I have a loader meeting tonight. I will be back on stand with bells on in the morning. Looks like the wind will be a little calmer Sunday, and Monday!


----------



## deerhunter1636 (Sep 14, 2013)

Here we go...round 2!  Lets hope better than this morning!


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 14, 2013)

Here we go.  Jumped some turkeys on the way in.  Seen some squirrels.  Waiting on big boy to come thru.


----------



## comptoncarroll (Sep 14, 2013)

In Jasper county sitting in 15ft in a tree behind the house was nice and cool.Had  two come in got a  a shot on one waited about 30 mins went looking good blood till she ran across the creek other side found arrow  found blood for about 10 yards and then nothing . have a call to a friend with a dog hope he can find her.


----------



## ronmac13 (Sep 14, 2013)

Bunch of turkeys so far, here's hoping, same tree as this morning.


----------



## deerhunter1636 (Sep 14, 2013)

Big Foot said:


> Saw the 1st deer at 8 am - big fat doe.
> 
> 15minutes later 3 more doe on ridge line across from me.   They come into meadow going away, think about a shot there but it's pushing my limit, decide to see if they turn back to me.
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Sep 14, 2013)

comptoncarroll said:


> In Jasper county sitting in 15ft in a tree behind the house was nice and cool.Had  two come in got a  a shot on one waited about 30 mins went looking good blood till she ran across the creek other side found arrow  found blood for about 10 yards and then nothing . have a call to a friend with a dog hope he can find her.



Best of luck to you man!! Post pictures if you find her.

Wish I was in the tree this afternoon but takin my girl to the dove field to try and shoot a couple. Best of luck this afternoon guys!!


----------



## Hunter454 (Sep 14, 2013)

Killed two fat Washington co. nanny goats this morning on their way to the persimmon tree got mama some backstraps and me some brownie points ;-)


----------



## xbowhunter75 (Sep 14, 2013)

heading to stand in Forsyth County with my Matrix 380, only saw and heard a raccoon and plenty of hawks in a.m.  Maybe round 2 will be better!


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 14, 2013)

Back in the food plot in jones co. Didn't see anything this am. Had one run thru the thicket in front of me and into the clear cut about 5 mins after I got settled in.  Good luck this evening everyone


----------



## preston h (Sep 14, 2013)

Live from the soy beans
	
	



```

```


----------



## undertaker84 (Sep 14, 2013)

Back in hardwoods in Jenkins.


----------



## Tracker1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Back at it but this time I have my 6 year old boy with me in a 2 man ladder on a clover plot.


----------



## struttin n ruttin (Sep 14, 2013)

Set up between hardwoods and beans tonight. I'm hoping one of these big boys show themselves!


----------



## M80 (Sep 14, 2013)

Back in paulding, going to try again. I got a tournament next weekend so I talked myself into coming back out. Good luck fellows


----------



## Realtree Ga (Sep 14, 2013)

Settled in here in Towns.  Got busted by a doe this a.m.  i hope to get a second chance.


----------



## dubblebubble (Sep 14, 2013)

had a big doe come in 45 yards about 20 minutes ago couldn't get a shot. Got me fired up though.


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 14, 2013)

In my ground blind on HAAF. Nothing so far, but Ive been seeing them here between 7 and 7:30 when Id go scout. We will see. 

My buddy is about 500yds down in a lockon we hung about 3 hours ago. Already had deer back behind him but couldnt get a shot. They are out moving.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 14, 2013)

I have a lone doe feeding on green white oaks acorns at 21 yards.  She is downwind of me and has scent checked me about 670 times.  Come on bucks!!!


----------



## madison daniel (Sep 14, 2013)

In bartow in hardwoods got pics of some real good deer in here


----------



## M80 (Sep 14, 2013)

Just had a small almost pup dog come strolling right under me. With all the coyotes around here I don't think he is going to make it


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 14, 2013)

had a 4 and a 6 point playing peek aboo at 40 yds.  (i am still hunting on the ground, open field)  snuck within 40 yards of these deer.  they had me busted.  there eyeballing me.  they blow, and jump.  i let out a BAAAAHP!  they stop and look at me, i let a arrow fly!  Gold tip Pro hunter, tipped with a Rage 2 blade Hypodermic.  40 yard quartering away shot.  

Hammer on plywood sound.  front deer does two cartwheels, i see blood flying everywhere, when he gets up, blood covering his face.   softball sized blood out his nose.  RAGE IN THE CAGE BABY!   i backed out, walked up to the house to drop my gear, and give him 30 minutes or so.  i honestly don't know which one i shot, and i don't care.

PICS to follow!!!


----------



## comptoncarroll (Sep 14, 2013)

Lost my nanny she ran across to the land beside me . went to ask the owner, wife told me i couldn't keep looking for her on their land. I know she will be found by the husband he love to hunt too


----------



## Roscoe615 (Sep 14, 2013)

Didnt see any deer this morning. Only kill for me was ANOTHER rattle snake! Just as I was leaving and swapping out my memory cards, I heard him moving behind me.  I'm sure I'll regret saying this.... But I'm ready for the COLD.  Was a nice opening morning regardless!  Stay safe out there!


----------



## Buck Dropper (Sep 14, 2013)

Gamikatsu said:


> had a 4 and a 6 point playing peek aboo at 40 yds.  (i am still hunting on the ground, open field)  snuck within 40 yards of these deer.  they had me busted.  there eyeballing me.  they blow, and jump.  i let out a BAAAAHP!  they stop and look at me, i let a arrow fly!  Gold tip Pro hunter, tipped with a Rage 2 blade Hypodermic.  40 yard quartering away shot.
> 
> Hammer on plywood sound.  front deer does two cartwheels, i see blood flying everywhere, when he gets up, blood covering his face.   softball sized blood out his nose.  RAGE IN THE CAGE BABY!   i backed out, walked up to the house to drop my gear, and give him 30 minutes or so.  i honestly don't know which one i shot, and i don't care.
> 
> PICS to follow!!!


Awesome! Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 14, 2013)

Gamikatsu said:


> had a 4 and a 6 point playing peek aboo at 40 yds.  (i am still hunting on the ground, open field)  snuck within 40 yards of these deer.  they had me busted.  there eyeballing me.  they blow, and jump.  i let out a BAAAAHP!  they stop and look at me, i let a arrow fly!  Gold tip Pro hunter, tipped with a Rage 2 blade Hypodermic.  40 yard quartering away shot.
> 
> Hammer on plywood sound.  front deer does two cartwheels, i see blood flying everywhere, when he gets up, blood covering his face.   softball sized blood out his nose.  RAGE IN THE CAGE BABY!   i backed out, walked up to the house to drop my gear, and give him 30 minutes or so.  i honestly don't know which one i shot, and i don't care.
> 
> PICS to follow!!!



Yessir!


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 14, 2013)

RECOVERED!!!!  150-175 lb 7 point.


----------



## xbowhunter75 (Sep 14, 2013)

Only thing I saw was squirrels and cows.


----------



## dubblebubble (Sep 14, 2013)

Got a big doe about 7:00 hit her a little back waited til dark , she went about 60 yards and went down. NAP kill zone broadhead worked awsome.


----------



## masonbell1 (Sep 14, 2013)

I screwed upI was watching this big 10 in full velvet bout 100 yds away well finally he disappeared.  He pops out the thick stuff later 30 yds away kindve caught me with my panties down.  I was waiting till he got  in another lane . Well he busted he all he had to do was take 3 steps and he was toast.  Had 1 shot at 52 as he was walking away but i was shooting through a hole the size of a golfball but didn't wanna risk it. I found a tree this morning I need to move the lock on to.  If I would've been sitting ther this morning could've got a shot at them does and this evening he was 15 yds from it


----------



## Realtree Ga (Sep 14, 2013)

Saw a big buck in the thick stuff.  Had him at 45 yards for about 30 minutes, but just wouldn't come out in the open.  Would have been my biggest bow kill.  Not sure how many points, but he was thick with a good rack.


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 14, 2013)

My buddy stuck one this evening, in the stand we had hung about 4 and a half hours prior at that point. She ran about 40 yds and piled up. Rage chisel tip 2 blade did the trick. NASTY wound channel.


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 14, 2013)

OK.  Couple pics of the deer.  One of where it finally died.  I am a rage believer!  The hypodermic did a fantastic job.  Made an absolute mess.  I honestly made a horrible shot on the deer.  Not sure what happened but it worked.  I hooked out trachea and the big artery in the neck.  Deer went 60 yds.


----------



## undertaker84 (Sep 14, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks!  it was a very expensive 2nd deer ever...    (brand new obsession Knightmare, etc) but, considering my first deer two years ago was a half broken off Spike, a 7 point is a huge upgrade!  judging by my guess, i say 2 ish year old deer.  had a lot of fat under the skin.  was a heavy bodied deer.  but way skinny in the face to be much older than that.

2 more years he woulda been a bruiser!


----------

